# Using Cure #1 in Jerky



## mickey jay (Oct 17, 2012)

I know this is a debated topic in this forum, and I've read through what seems like years worth of posts, but still have a couple questions about using Cure #1 in jerky.

I've been making jerky for a couple years without Cure #1 for a couple years now, and had great success.  I always keep it in the fridge though when done.  What I am after is a jerky that can be kept at room temperature indefinitely, and from what I've read, Cure #1 is the solution.  When I give it out and tell people it needs to be kept in the fridge, I don't really believe that they'll do it, and I want to avoid making someone sick because they didn't follow instructions.

My questions:

I use a homemade dry rub, and typically apply right before the meat goes into the smoker.  Using Cure #1, do I need to apply the rub then let the meat sit overnight before going into the smoker or can I just apply the rub and then smoke immediately?

I usually hot smoke at 170+ (sometimes up to 200 on accident).  I know that this kills bacteria in the short term, but I'm worried that mold/bacteria will form if not kept in the fridge.  Will Cure #1 prevent mold/bacteria growth at room temps after a hot smoke as described? 

I've seen a post on this forum that indicates that hot smoking should not be used with Cure #1.  Is there any truth to this?

Thanks all in advance; I'd really like to take this to the next level.


----------



## roller (Oct 17, 2012)

I am like you I never did use any cure when making jerky but I did use Soy so I guess that took care of the bad stuff..If it were me I would mix the cure with the rub and put the meat in a bag and into the frig for a few like 4 days to rest. That is what I do except I use Morton TQ instead of #1...hope this helps...


----------



## daveomak (Oct 17, 2012)

Mickey, evening.... You could make a brine solution of your sugar, salt and cure# 1 and refer/brine it over night.... Mix the meat up with the spice mix, in a bag, and throw it in the smoker....  With the meat being 1/4" thick, overnight should be sufficient for cure, salt and sugar penetration and that process will continue until fully smoked....  nepas sprays his cured jerky  with a mold inhibitor (potassium sorbate) before shipping it to Afghanistan to the troops....  PM him about jerky.... he is pretty good at it....  or read his threads....

You are on the right track thinking about food safety first....  Good job...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ....  

Pops brine would work also if you are familiar with it....  adjust seasonings to your taste and go for it.....   Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120686/afghanistan-bound-jerky


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 17, 2012)

I have been making jerky the same way for many years...never used any cure..but might put a pinch in now.

This recipe with lots of variations and my plastic circular dehydrator..never had a problem..got gone too fast to worry about it going bad.

http://homecooking.about.com/od/beefrecipes/r/blbeef98.htm

Nepas makes great jerky tho I have never had any.. I have begged for some....

I have had Doug Mays jerky and it is awesome...

  Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 17, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> I have been making jerky the same way for many years...never used any cure..but might put a pinch in now.
> 
> This recipe with lots of variations and my plastic circular dehydrator..never had a problem..got gone too fast to worry about it going bad.
> 
> ...



I have a few pieces in the fridge now...  got it from him this past weekend at the Comp...  It is good stuff


----------



## mickey jay (Oct 18, 2012)

Dave - you mention a brine, but I usually go with just a dry rub.  Will cure even work properly then with a dry rub?


----------



## jarhead (Oct 20, 2012)

I like using a marinade for jerky. I can squish it around the jerky in the ZipLock bag to get complete coverage.

Works for me, YMMV.

And, YES, I do use Cure #1


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 20, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> I like using a marinade for jerky. I can squish it around the jerky in the ZipLock bag to get complete coverage.
> 
> Works for me, YMMV.
> 
> And, YES, I do use Cure #1


Same here. It just seems safer that way.


----------



## woodman3 (Jun 23, 2013)

I am new to this forum.  I have been lurking around.  I have been making jerky for years with my own reciepe.  I haven't used Cure #1 either.  I think I will now.  I have given it out as gifts for Christmas.  What is the cure ration per pound of meat?


----------



## tenner867 (Jul 3, 2013)

Where do you find cure 1?


----------



## kusinskij (Jul 4, 2013)

I've been making jerky without using cure #1 for over 30 years. I use wet marinades, then add different dry rubs (based on heat levels).  I use a standard dehydrator and have done beef, pork, chicken, turkey and salmon.  I have never kept my jerky in a fridge.  I have packed it in zip locks and carried it in a rucksack for 4 to 5 weeks.  No one has ever gotten sick. I will continue to do jerky the same way people have been doing it for thousands of years.  Just saying - it works for me.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 4, 2013)

kusinskij said:


> *I've been making jerky without using cure #1 for over 30 years.* I use wet marinades, then add different dry rubs (based on heat levels).  I use a standard dehydrator and have done beef, pork, chicken, turkey and salmon.
> 
> *I have never kept my jerky in a fridge. * I have packed it in zip locks and carried it in a rucksack for 4 to 5 weeks.  No one has ever gotten sick.
> 
> *I will continue to do jerky the same way people have been doing it for thousands of years.  Just saying - it works for me.*


kusinskij  ...   WOW......    Be sure to let us know when you or one of your friends get botulism....    I will  personally send flowers to the funeral...     maybe the inscription will read, "I didn't mean to kill (you,myself), I been making jerky that way for years..."....

Dave


----------

